# Why I do NOT want or need a Kindle .....



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

Tell me why I need a Kindle when I have an Apple Touch iPod   

Save the money you were gonna spend on a Kindle and get an Apple Touch folks !! 

I had a Kindle 1 that I liked alot, until it began to freeze and lockup on me every hour. Amazon customer service was amazing, and because my Kindle was still under warranty, a refurbished K1 was sent to me at no charge. I sent the defective unit back. It was before I broke the seal on the refurbished K1 that I got an email from Apple advertising that the Touch and i-Phone would now work with Kindle content. I went to the Apple app store, downloaded the FREE Kindle app, and was soon reading books on my Touch. Granted, the screen is not as big as the Kindle's, but its certainly easy enough to read for my 53 year old spectacle wearing eyes.  

I ended up selling the sealed refurbished Kindle 1. I find it hard to believe that this Kindle application was free !!  The Touch holds music, movies, photos, and has a real web broswer that works with any available wifi spot or network. The Kindle browser feels like its from the 17th century in comparsion. The Touch can be carried easily in a pocket and has literally hundreds of other apps available. The Touch downloads books from the Amazon site easily and is charged just as easily as the Kindle, My Touch is a 32 GB model, and I have yet to see an significant amount of space used on the device .. and I own about 20 books purchased my Amazon.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a Kindle and an iPod Touch. I prefer reading on the Kindle. The iPod is for emergencies when the Kindle isn't around.

Mike


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

How big is the screen on the Touch?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Hmmm that's odd just 5 days ago you were interested in the K2 that someone named slevin is selling?? *shrugs*

Anyways if the Kindles aren't for you that's fine.

I have an iPod Touch as well and I enjoy it,however I tried the app and for me there is absolutely no comparison.If you are happy reading on the Touch's tiny screen then thats great.

Happy Reading


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a friend who also reads only on her ipod, but she still has a kindle.  Personally I prefer the kindle, but then I don't have an ipod.

I agree though - happy reading.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

> Tell me why I need a Kindle when I have an Apple Touch iPod



Because it has a backlit display, which is exactly why people like Kindle's eInk display
Because most average visioned people cannot read for long on such a tiny display
Because the iPod touch application in no way reproduces the full experience of the Kindle
Because there is no 9.7 inch screen on an iPod Touch
Because I can't fathom how one could comfortably read their newspapers on such a tiny screen
Because this is a KINDLE forum, full of Kindle lovers, and your coming here and telling people to buy an iPod Touch instead is as silly as me going over to an iPod forum and telling everyone to buy a CD player instead

If the iPod works for you, that's great, but believe it or not, the people on this board actually use the Kindle because they ENJOY the device, not because they were waiting for you to come free our minds from the evil mind control of Amazon. Both the iPod Touch (the next tech item I hope to buy) and the Kindle are great, and they are in no way the same product. One does not negate the need or usefulness of the other.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

You don't need it, nobody needs it.  Its a toy, same as your other instrument.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're happy reading on your Touch, then you're right - you don't need a Kindle.

I read on my iPhone using Stanza or Wattpad - but only for short periods of time.  The backlight is hard on my 57-year-old eyes after awhile, and like a computer screen, it isn't conducive to falling asleep.  If I'm settling in to read for an hour or two (or to read before going to bed), then give me my Kindle!

My husband started out reading on his iPhone with the Kindle app, but once I gave him a K1 for Christmas, he started reading mostly on the Kindle.  

But hey - isn't it nice that we have choices?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You know. . .I could write a similar post about why I do not want or need an iPod or iTouch or iAnything.  

There are a lot of folks here who use both Kindles and iThings for reading depending on circumstances. . . 

As others have said:  Isn't it great to have choices!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

jmiked said:


> I have a Kindle and an iPod Touch. I prefer reading on the Kindle. The iPod is for emergencies when the Kindle isn't around.
> 
> Mike


My thoughts, also - I got the new iPhone 3GS 32GB model, and have the Kindle app installed, but only use it for "emergencies," i.e. I forgot my Kindle at home! The small screen, with backlighting is fatiguing (not so with my KK), the battery life is VERY limited if backlighting is run constantly (my KK runs for DAYS without plugging in), and I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE reading on my Kindle!

Greg nicely summarized the Kindle advantages, but to each his/her own!

It's nice to have choices (and the finances to pay for luxuries like Kindles and iPhones!), isn't it?


----------



## Mycroft (Jan 10, 2009)

I have heard from numerous people who claim that their reading experience on iPod's and various types of PDA's is perfectly acceptable. However, e-ink was designed to alleviate the eye strain that is typical of reading text for long periods on back-lit LCD screens. For me the Kindle reading experience is much better than reading from any other type of screen. In fact, I prefer reading on the Kindle to reading physical books.

 That said, if you feel that reading on your iPod touch is a good experience, you probably made the right choice.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Greg Banks said:


> Because this is a KINDLE forum, full of Kindle lovers, and your coming here and telling people to buy an iPod Touch instead is as silly as me going over to an iPod forum and telling everyone to buy a CD player instead
> 
> If the iPod works for you, that's great, but believe it or not, the people on this board actually use the Kindle because they ENJOY the device, not because they were waiting for you to come free our minds from the evil mind control of Amazon. Both the iPod Touch (the next tech item I hope to buy) and the Kindle are great, and they are in no way the same product. One does not negate the need or usefulness of the other.


Don't know that I could have said that any better.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

For me, I don't enjoy the small iPhone screen.  But more importantly, the back lighting causes eye strain for me.  I spend at least 9 hours a day in front of a computer monitor and wouldn't read at all if I had to do in on that same monitor.  The e-ink of the Kindle is so easy on the eyes, it makes my reading much more enjoyable.

There is no way I can spend much time reading on an iPhone (and yes, I've tried it).  I love the Kindle and for me, there is no comparison.  In my opinion, you are missing out on a great reading experience.  But, if the iThingy works for you, then I'm glad you have it.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

It's interesting, but around the time I bought my first Kindle last year, I found out that ebooks were already a growing, booming business over in Japan, and that was primarily based upon people reading on cellphones. I just can't see myself using a cellphone as a primary reading device, although if I get an iPod Touch, I figure I'll use it as my "more portable" Kindle substitute, which I won't need often anyway. The nice and roomy DX screen has spoiled me terribly, however.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> for "emergencies," i.e. I forgot my Kindle at home!


Definitely an EMERGENCY!



r0b0d0c said:


> Greg nicely summarized the Kindle advantages, but to each his/her own!


Agreed



r0b0d0c said:


> It's nice to have choices (and the finances to pay for luxuries like Kindles and iPhones!), isn't it?


Agreed again. 

Well said everyone.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My 14 yr old just sold her Kindle 1 so she could upgrade to the newer iPhone. She's perfectly happy reading on her iPhone.   (Yes, she has an iPhone, but she paid for most of it herself and does extra chores to pay her part of the cell phone bill). 

As for me, while I use the Kindle app on the iPhone quite often (exclusively at the moment until I get my new kindle) I can't imagine not having a Kindle as well. I can read for quite awhile on my iPhone, but the battery usually gives out before I do, plus the screen is so much larger on the Kindle. (plus personal docs, newspapers, magazines, etc on the Kindle) 

I do like having the Kindle app because regardless of what I'm doing, I ALWAYS have my iPhone with me. Sometimes I forget my Kindle, sometimes i can't take it with me (like work). It's much easier to sneak a read at work on my phone than my Kindle. But at home, it's pretty much just the Kindle.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I tried the itouch app on my son's itouch to try it out.  It completely sucked compared to the kindle.  I can not imagine reading several books or more per week on the thing.  Emergencies or for brief periods of time, sure but as a dedicated reading device for a bookworm, no thanks.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I used to read electronic books on a Palm Pilot - and it wasn't pretty.  The Kindle is so much easier on the eyes if you spend a lot of time reading.
But, to each his own.  If we all liked exactly the same things, the world would be very boring...


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow, thanks for all the feedback folks !! 

FYI .. I was not trying to be "silly" .. The reason I posted what I did was simply to make as many people as possible aware of other options; i.e. the fact that you don't need to own a Kindle to enjoy the advantages of e-reading. I myself can't see paying $259 for a refurbished K1 or $299 for a new K2 when the Touch I have is perfectly acceptable to me as far as readability. The Touch is not a perfect gadget, nor are the Kindles, but given a choice I'd take the Touch any day of the week because of all the other stuff it can do besides being an e-reader.  

Lets face it, the Kindles rudimentary attempt at being a web browser just plain sucks. If the browser worked well, and the price was decreased on the base Kindle to say $150, and I think you'd have close to a perfect gadget !    

If you were to ask 100 Kindle owners, I'm willing to bet more than a few would be upset to learn that they did not need to shell out over $200 bucks  to read e-books while iPod owners can do it for "free" so to speak.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> My thoughts, also - I got the new iPhone 3GS 32GB model, and have the Kindle app installed, but only use it for "emergencies," i.e. I forgot my Kindle at home! The small screen, with backlighting is fatiguing (not so with my KK), the battery life is VERY limited if backlighting is run constantly (my KK runs for DAYS without plugging in), and I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE reading on my Kindle!
> 
> Greg nicely summarized the Kindle advantages, but to each his/her own!
> 
> It's nice to have choices (and the finances to pay for luxuries like Kindles and iPhones!), isn't it?


Agree!
My main problem with the iPhone/iTouch is the battery life. I used to drive from Oklahoma City, OK to San Antonio, TX quite often (about a seven hour drive) and having my iTouch on playing the whole way, by the time I was in San Antonio, the battery was drained well over half. I can read for days and days on the Kindle (adding up to more than seven hours) and still not have to even think about charging it. For those who have long airplane trips, the Kindle is much better than the iTouch/iPhone.

I'm very thankful both options are out there, though. Whatever gets more people reading is a good thing, in my opinion.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

When I was thinking of buying me a kindle, someone told me to just get an iPod Touch, but my main concern was the battery life. I read for a long time and I planned to bring it with me everywhere and I didn't want to worry about draining the battery. Now that I have both, I like having the touch when I don't have my kindle and when I can only read for a short period of time. But I like the kindle a little bit more because of the bigger screen and battery life.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

PurpleDog said:


> Wow, thanks for all the feedback folks !!
> 
> FYI .. I was not trying to be "silly" .. The reason I posted what I did was simply to make as many people as possible aware of other options; i.e. the fact that you don't need to own a Kindle to enjoy the advantages of e-reading. I myself can't see paying $259 for a refurbished K1 or $299 for a new K2 when the Touch I have is perfectly acceptable to me as far as readability. The Touch is not a perfect gadget, nor are the Kindles, but given a choice I'd take the Touch any day of the week because of all the other stuff it can do besides being an e-reader.
> 
> ...


I don't browse with the kindle, I don't listen to music with the kindle, I read with the kindle. As an e-reader, it's intended purpose, it's great.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

> I don't browse with the kindle, I don't listen to music with the kindle, I read with the kindle. As an e-reader, it's intended purpose, it's great.


I agree. I've had my Kindle since March 08 and am completely in love with it. The E-ink is easy on the eyes and I look forward to getting almost my entire library moved to it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

PurpleDog said:


> If you were to ask 100 Kindle owners, I'm willing to bet more than a few would be upset to learn that they did not need to shell out over $200 bucks to read e-books while iPod owners can do it for "free" so to speak.


I think you're dead wrong on that one.

Mike


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

PurpleDog said:


> If you were to ask 100 Kindle owners, I'm willing to bet more than a few would be upset to learn that they did not need to shell out over $200 bucks to read e-books while iPod owners can do it for "free" so to speak.


well... you just asked a few thousand Kindle owners. It doesn't sound like you found many upset people.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I would rather read 
so the kindle is for me.
would I turn down an Iphone? no but I would not get an Iphone for reading.
sylvia


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

PurpleDog said:


> Wow, thanks for all the feedback folks !!
> 
> FYI .. I was not trying to be "silly" .. The reason I posted what I did was simply to make as many people as possible aware of other options; i.e. the fact that you don't need to own a Kindle to enjoy the advantages of e-reading. I myself can't see paying $259 for a refurbished K1 or $299 for a new K2 when the Touch I have is perfectly acceptable to me as far as readability. The Touch is not a perfect gadget, nor are the Kindles, but given a choice I'd take the Touch any day of the week because of all the other stuff it can do besides being an e-reader.
> 
> ...


I love to read. That's why I have the K2. As far as cost goes, it wasn't too expensive for my primary hobby, which is reading. It's an ebook reader and I bought it and use it for _*reading*_. I can understand that for some people only being able to read on a "gadget" might be frustrating but for those of us whose love is reading - it is darn near perfect!

So, you can count me out as one of the few who would be upset that she shelled out over $200 bucks for an ebook reader that isn't back lit and doesn't do a bunch of other things that an iTouch does. All I expected and wanted out of my Kindle 2 was an ebook reader with eink and a long battery life, and that is what I have.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I have an iPhone 3gs and I have the Kindle app.  There's no way I'd ever see my iPhone as a replacement for my Kindle, it doesn't even compare.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

PurpleDog said:


> Tell me why I need a Kindle when I have an Apple Touch iPod
> 
> Save the money you were gonna spend on a Kindle and get an Apple Touch folks !!
> 
> ...


I read on my iphone and my K1. I bought the K1 before the kindle for iphone app came out though. My daughter reads K books exclusively on her touch. I posted a review awhile ago on the kindle for iphone app. I like reading on my iphone and honestly if I hadn't bought my K before the app came out I probably would have just stuck with the iphone.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

PurpleDog said:


> If you were to ask 100 Kindle owners, I'm willing to bet more than a few would be upset to learn that they did not need to shell out over $200 bucks to read e-books while iPod owners can do it for "free" so to speak.


Not iPod owners. Touch owners or iPhone owners. 
And dude, what makes you think Kindle owners don't already know this? Lots of Kindle owners started out reading on their phones!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

The touch is an ipod FYI


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> The touch is an ipod FYI


Yeah, I know. It's an iPod Touch. When I think iPod, though, I think of the "classic" iPod or a shuffle. I know it's an iPhone without the phone (essentially).


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Not iPod owners. Touch owners or iPhone owners.
> And dude, what makes you think Kindle owners don't already know this? Lots of Kindle owners started out reading on their phones!


So true; I actually started my ereading through Mobipocket on my Windows smartphone. I still can do that for mobi books and it is nice (pop in a 4 GB SD card & plenty of portable storage).

So it was the Kindle as a device in and of itself (not the Amazon book collection) that brought me to it. I can read just fine on my smartphone, and don't mind the smaller screen & small print, but the Kindle is a much more pleasing reading experience.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I find the backlighting very nice when reading in lower light ( I read on my iphone with the black background and white text ) Otherwise I'm addicted to having to use the mighty bright to read my K. It's nice to not need additionally lighting to read.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Not iPod owners. Touch owners or iPhone owners.
> And dude, what makes you think Kindle owners don't already know this? Lots of Kindle owners started out reading on their phones!


Amen. I started out reading on a backlit PDA (the first generation Dell Axim) many years ago. Never want to go back to an LCD type screen again.

And I strongly suspect that most members of this forum are well aware of the options available, including the iPhone, etc. since that was a discussion topic when it was first announced! So I agree with you, Meemo.



PurpleDog said:


> ...The reason I posted what I did was simply to make as many people as possible aware of other options; i.e. the fact that you don't need to own a Kindle to enjoy the advantages of e-reading...


I think the OP is making an incorrect assumption here. Instead of assuming that Kindle enthusiasts are unaware of those options, I would tend to think just the opposite. The fact that we read and post here should indicate that we are interested enough in Kindle topics to stay well informed. After all, this option isn't exactly a well kept secret... 



PurpleDog said:


> ...If you were to ask 100 Kindle owners, I'm willing to bet more than a few would be upset to learn that they did not need to shell out over $200 bucks to read e-books while iPod owners can do it for "free" so to speak.


Looking at the replies in this thread, I doubt that to be true.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

There is just no comparison for reading between the kindle and the ipod touch.  Some of us have both.  I was considering buying the ipod touch months ago for the games, but I didn't.  Also, the price of the 32 gig ipod touch is very high -- I was only considering the $229 list price 8 gig one.  I already have 4 working ipods and will continue to use them for my portable music and podcasts.  One is a 30 gig shiny black one and the other three are different generations of nano.  I prefer carrying around the nano but have been disappointed in the most recent one because battery life is much shorter, it doesn't charge on my docks and it often turns off what I'm listening to and goes to shuffle mode with something I didn't want to listen to.  Very annoying!

OK, I know I got a little off the topic with this, but that's my story.


----------



## Amsee (Jul 6, 2009)

I am very happy with my Kindle. I have been using this for almost a year now and it didn't gave me any problems at all.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm another person who has both devices, and also started out reading ebooks on PDAs before Kindles existed (a Dell Axim, in fact, like a previous poster mentioned).  The Kindle is perfect for reading and I love it for that.  Is the web browser clunky?  Yes, but I don't care because that's not why I use it.  I mostly use the web function when I want a little background info on something I'm reading about and it serves up Wikipedia just fine.  

I'll keep a couple of reference books and maybe the one I'm currently reading on my iPod touch (and eventually on an iPhone, when AT+T takes over the cell company I'm currently contracted with - probably in 4-5 months).  But for sitting down and immersing myself in a book, which I do as often as I can manage it, nothing compares to the Kindle for me.

I understand the attraction of one device that does everything.  That's why I'll spring for an iPhone when I can, because I've used iPods, cell phones and PDAs and want to combine all that into one small tool (the touch got me 2 out of 3, most of the way to my goal).  But reading is so important to me that it is worth a separate device, dedicated to and optimized for that purpose.  So I have a Kindle too.  It's not because I didn't understand my options - I understand them perfectly well, as I think most of the folks on this Board do.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I have both and do read on my iphone at times but I much prefer the kindle. I sometimes read a book a day and I don't think my eyes could handle that on the iphone. 

On another note, Meemo, thanks for mentioning wattpad, it looks really cool!

Melissa


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

meljackson said:


> I have both and do read on my iphone at times but I much prefer the kindle. I sometimes read a book a day and I don't think my eyes could handle that on the iphone.
> 
> On another note, Meemo, thanks for mentioning wattpad, it looks really cool!
> 
> Melissa


You bet - lots of the public domain classics there, also there's a lot of fan fiction.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Meemo said:


> You bet - lots of the public domain classics there, also there's a lot of fan fiction.


Lot of pirated stuff too, just sayin.

Personally I'd steer clear of them. Better places to get public domain stuff.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Forster said:


> Lot of pirated stuff too, just sayin.


Yep, there's some of that too.
Lots of Gutenberg there, too, though, and since I don't have the Kindle app on my iPhone, it's a nice way to get those things on the iPhone. ;>)


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I *seriously* considered buying an iPod Touch last year the problem is that I couldn't justify it. 32 GB *might* be just enough space to hold all of my music but you don't get the full 32GB's, so there's no way that it would hold all of my music, and even if it did there would be no room for more music, or videos, or anything else for that matter. The battery life was also a turn off. So as cool as the iPod Touch is I opted for the 120GB iPod Classic instead as it was cheaper, had more space, and had better battery life.

As far as e-reader's go, I have the DX, yes it cost way too much, especially when you add in the cost of the Oberon cover that I'll be buying for it once they're available (it'll bring the cost to $600+), but for me the world of reading is entirely dependent on the device that I use. I mean, I have had unread paperbacks and hardbacks that I could have read at any time for well over a decade if I had been able to find any motivation to read them, I even put my Kurt Vonnegut books in a stack separate from all of the other books in hopes that I'd pick one up and read it, no such luck. The K1 got me to read again but the experience of reading was still lacking, the DX has drastically improved the experience of reading again, and that is was I bought. Not a device. Not a service. The world of reading. In that context I think that $600 is entirely justifiable.

For me an iPod Touch would simply be a bad purchase as it's neither a suitable music player, nor a suitable e-reader, not for my needs, but that is what's great about having choices, the more choices that there are the more likely you are to find something that suits your particular wants/needs.

By the way, the Kindle application was Amazon's way of getting their Kindle books on devices other than a Kindle (they want people buying Kindle books even if they don't own a Kindle), judging from your post it was a very good idea on their part.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Someone asked me the same question when I got the DX. I laughed in their face. It does not compare whatsoever. Here's my opinion...

Considering myself of the "younger" generation where about 85% have "iThings" as Ann nicely put it, I'm part of the roughly estimated 15% who doesn't have any of the iPods or iTouches or iPhones, etc. I think it's a COMPLETE waste of money, when you could get the same quality item from of a different brand for the item. Just my two cents... Like almost everyone mentioned before me, one of the major points of a Kindle is to alleviate the stress from the eyes. That's one of the major reasons why I got one.

I borrowed my friend's iTouch one day because I forgot my Kindle at home, and my eyes started to blur after an hour of reading. It's really hard to stare at something like that too long.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Selcien said:


> I *seriously* considered buying an iPod Touch last year the problem is that I couldn't justify it. 32 GB *might* be just enough space to hold all of my music but you don't get the full 32GB's, so there's no way that it would hold all of my music, and even if it did there would be no room for more music, or videos, or anything else for that matter. The battery life was also a turn off. So as cool as the iPod Touch is I opted for the 120GB iPod Classic instead as it was cheaper, had more space, and had better battery life.
> 
> As far as e-reader's go, I have the DX, yes it cost way too much, especially when you add in the cost of the Oberon cover that I'll be buying for it once they're available (it'll bring the cost to $600+), but for me the world of reading is entirely dependent on the device that I use. I mean, I have had unread paperbacks and hardbacks that I could have read at any time for well over a decade if I had been able to find any motivation to read them, I even put my Kurt Vonnegut books in a stack separate from all of the other books in hopes that I'd pick one up and read it, no such luck. The K1 got me to read again but the experience of reading was still lacking, the DX has drastically improved the experience of reading again, and that is was I bought. Not a device. Not a service. The world of reading. In that context I think that $600 is entirely justifiable.
> 
> ...


I agree with you the touch is not the first best choice for music. I have the retired 160G ipod classic that I keep my music and video on. The touch is very nice for portable video, since the screen is bigger than on the classic and it's great for widescreen. The biggest seller for the touch is the app store and the screen size. I use my classic to watch video on our tv.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Annie said:


> I think it's a COMPLETE waste of money, when you could get the same quality item from of a different brand for the item. Just my two cents...


I own three of these COMPLETE wastes of money. I rather like them.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Comparing a kindle to an ipod touch for reading is like comparing a chuck steak to a filet Mignon. They both have a purpose but they are not the same thing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

The iPod Classics may seem more attractive and practical because of their larger storage capacity but bear in mind that larger storage is due to the fact they are hard drive based. This makes them much more susceptible to damage if dropped skipping, and overall failure. The flash based devices are more durable.

That said I own both a Kindle and a "COMPLETE waste of money" and I love them both but the Kindle is vastly superior for reading.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I have been reading on PDAs and portable devices for years (MobiPocket on my Casio BE-300, then Dell Axim, then BlackBerry). I think the thing I found was that ebooks were pretty expensive, but I would still get one or two that I really wanted to read.

Along came the Kindle. I got one for my wife for her birthday. She reads just about every single day. Amazon has done some interesting things with ebook pricing and has made the cost of reading ebooks much better (even for purchasing ebooks for other devices). So, last summer, my wife would read on her Kindle and I had a couple of ebooks on my Blackberry. I would also borrow my wife's Kindle on occasion to try it out. Now I have my own KK and read almost daily.

I don't have an iPhone or iTouch, although I am a gadget guy. I can see how having the iDevice would be appealing for light reading. I'm hoping they come out with a Blackberry version for reading. Even so, I could only see reading on my backlit device at times when I don't have my Kindle with me, and definitely for shorter periods of time. The eInk technology definitely makes it easier on the eyes.

If you read a lot, having a Kindle is not a waste of money - it's a smart decision for having a device that does not cause eye strain. If you are a light reader, then having a device that does more than just ebook reading may be a better choice for you.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Forster said:


> I don't browse with the kindle, I don't listen to music with the kindle, I read with the kindle. As an e-reader, it's intended purpose, it's great.


I agree. I seldom even shop for books on the kindle, I usually buy with my computer. I have to remind myself to turn on Whispernet to download the books I've purchased, and usually there is quite a list waiting. What I tell my friends is if you are a voracious reader, you will love the kindle.



> ...If you were to ask 100 Kindle owners, I'm willing to bet more than a few would be upset to learn that they did not need to shell out over $200 bucks to read e-books while iPod owners can do it for "free" so to speak.


I don't consider the iTouch "free"  As someone else noted, it does not have the capacity for my music collection, so I stick with my 60 GB iPod classic.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Shawna said:


> I love to read. That's why I have the K2. As far as cost goes, it wasn't too expensive for my primary hobby, which is reading. It's an ebook reader and I bought it and use it for _*reading*_. I can understand that for some people only being able to read on a "gadget" might be frustrating but for those of us whose love is reading - it is darn near perfect!
> 
> So, you can count me out as one of the few who would be upset that she shelled out over $200 bucks for an ebook reader that isn't back lit and doesn't do a bunch of other things that an iTouch does. All I expected and wanted out of my Kindle 2 was an ebook reader with eink and a long battery life, and that is what I have.


I agree with you 100%. When I bought the Kindle, my intention was to use it only for reading. I love that I can download right to the Kindle and I read a lot more now than I did before. I love that I don't have to drag a bunch of books around with me (especially on vacation or a trip). I can understand how it may not be for everyone, but for me, I have no regrets and I'm glad I went with the Kindle instead of the Sony. I was so close to buying the Sony because it was available when I was ready to buy one. I'm not known for my patience and I'm so thankful I was patient and waited for the Kindle 2 release.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I have the Samsung I730, and hate to read on it for any length of time. The screen is too small and the backlight hurts my eyes. However, I have and a KK for 15 months, and absolutely love it. I have increased my reading greatly. But then, I don't think I need and Ipod Touch. I have a Zune for my music and movies.

I agree with several other posters. It is great to have choices. I think you just need to look at your use, wants and needs for reading, music, internet, etc. and make the choice that is best for you. I was well aware of other options for ebooks when I bought Kindra, but decided that the Kindle would best suite me.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I personally like the larger screen for reading. I think looking at the smaller screen of the iTouch would bother my eyes after long periods. So, the kindle is for me.

If iTouch suits you better, good for you.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

To each their own! It is nice to have options, and I am happy with the option I chose.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a iPod classic, only used for music. I have a Klassic Kindle, only used for reading. I HAD a Touch until a week ago. I wasn't using it for music - just wanted something to check email, Facebook, Twitter, imdb.com and such when away from my desktop machine. I did download the Kindle app and never used it. Well, I transferred one title over and decided that I didn't like reading on it. DH and I decided that a netbook better suited my 'away from desktop' issues so we sold the Touch and got a netbook. (Now if DecalGirl would make those Dell mini 10 inch skins...)


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I really never thought I would like an e-book reader, but I'm so glad I got a Kindle


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

kim said:


> well... you just asked a few thousand Kindle owners. It doesn't sound like you found many upset people.


Agreed. I read for at least 3 hours every night and my hand would cramp up with the smaller platform, the eye strain would not be good and the battery life would be an issue if I used the iTouch. But each to their own. Most Kindle users are quite aware of the option in the iTouch but also keep in mind that not everyone who has a Kindle or wants a Kindle has an iTouch or iPhone, or honestly wants one. Frankly, if the only way I could get eBooks from Amazon was through the iPhone, I would probably have a Sony.

Like many on the board here, I don't use the Kindle for a web tool except when I have no other option which is not very often because I do have a smartphone, but then again, the Kindle was not designed as a multipurpose device. So this all works for me.


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

Again, thanks for all the feedback. 

You Kindle owners are a fiercely loyal bunch !! I'm new to the forum and my intention was not to upset anyone or in any way, shape, or form say that the Kindle was a useless gadget. Its GREAT !! It's just not worth $200 to me. However, if I could find a used K1 for $150 or so, I'd buy it in a minute because it IS easier to read on than the Touch !! I'm just not sure I'd lug it around on business trips and/or vacations .. I'd take the Touch.

My theory that Kindle owners would be upset if they knew about the Kindle application for "free" on on an iPod was obviously incorrect. Remember it was a THEORY.

I predict - by the end of 2009 - that the Kindle application will be available to notebook [netbook] owners as well as iPod owners. I also predict that other e-readers will emerge onto the market that will combine a reader and a REAL browser experience. I find it almost hard to believe that in 2009 a major US company like Amazon would release a product with such a lousy web experience even it is is labeled experimental. Remember folks, that's my OPINION !!!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

PurpleDog said:


> I predict - by the end of 2009 - that the Kindle application will be available to notebook [netbook] owners as well as iPod owners. I also predict that other e-readers will emerge onto the market that will combine a reader and a REAL browser experience. I find it almost hard to believe that in 2009 a major US company like Amazon would release a product with such a lousy web experience even it is is labeled experimental. Remember folks, that's my OPINION !!!


You may well be right on some predictions. I think in general ebooks are going to hit a critical mass and expand to take a significant portion of the book industry - just like internet news is replacing newspapers. And, in general there will be future ebook readers with functionality that doesn't exist today in the kindle or in other readers. And, there are going to be those that want their ebook reader, their mp3 player, their web browser, organizer and telephone to exist all in one groovy device.

I'm just not sure I understand the point of this thread. Would you start a conversation with prius owners about how their vehicle is too expensive for you and doesn't do everything you want - and expect them to convince you otherwise. I say you should read on the reader you are most comfortable with and you should only purchase those items that fall within the range you are willing to pay.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

PurpleDog said:


> Again, thanks for all the feedback.
> 
> You Kindle owners are a fiercely loyal bunch !! I'm new to the forum and my intention was not to upset anyone or in any way, shape, or form say that the Kindle was a useless gadget. Its GREAT !! It's just not worth $200 to me. However, if I could find a used K1 for $150 or so, I'd buy it in a minute because it IS easier to read on than the Touch !! I'm just not sure I'd lug it around on business trips and/or vacations .. I'd take the Touch.
> 
> ...


I can certainly see the allure of a kindle app for a computer/notebook/netbook for some people. The majority of Americans do not read many books/year and a dedicated reader simply doesn't make a whole lot of sense cost wise for those who read 4-5 books/year. A free app to allow these people to read a book or two makes some sense.

Then there are also those who want an all-in-one type of a gadget, which again is fine for them. I tend to find these types of devices as a jack of all trades but master of none but they can get the job done.

Then you have the type of people that hang out at KB. As a rule we read a lot, several hours a day at least. Reading is important to us, we spend a lot of time doing it and we want the experience to be as rewarding as possible, to me that means a dedicated device that is portable, easy on the eyes and one that I don't have to charge often.

Now I don't watch a lot of TV, I'm getting by with a hand me down 20 year old CRT with a cheap VCR/DVD combo to play movies, no surround sound, no high def, etc. It gets the job done and I'm happy with it. If the majority of my entertainment time was spent in front of the tube I guarantee you I'd spring for the latest 50" high def LCD with a blueray player and an incredible sound system but to me those are a complete waste of money.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

PurpleDog said:


> My theory that Kindle owners would be upset if they knew about the Kindle application for "free" on on an iPod was obviously incorrect. Remember it was a THEORY.


Curious as to why you would think we didn't know about the Kindle app? It's been out for months, and there are several existing threads about it....


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Forster said:


> ...Then you have the type of people that hang out at KB. As a rule we read a lot, several hours a day at least. Reading is important to us, we spend a lot of time doing it and we want the experience to be as rewarding as possible, to me that means a dedicated device that is portable, easy on the eyes and one that I don't have to charge often.
> 
> Now I don't watch a lot of TV, I'm getting by with a hand me down 20 year old CRT with a cheap VCR/DVD combo to play movies, no surround sound, no high def, etc. It gets the job done and I'm happy with it. If the majority of my entertainment time was spent in front of the tube I guarantee you I'd spring for the latest 50" high def LCD with a blueray player and an incredible sound system but to me those are a complete waste of money.


I'm almost there with you. I watch very little TV except during football season. I much prefer to read. A good book beats any TV show.  But since I am a football fanatic I do have the 50" HD LCD TV, just not the accompanying accouterments.

I do have a nice, high end stereo geared toward music, not sound effects, because I love to listen to music while I read.

So my entertainment stuff is very much geared toward what I enjoy doing and not "jack of all trade" gadgets. Your argument is spot on, IMHO.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I own three of these COMPLETE wastes of money. I rather like them.


I resisted the iPod for awhile - got a couple of other mp3 players. Ended up with the iPod, mostly when we got a Mac computer & I realized how easy it would probably be to use iTunes instead of the convoluted way I had to put music on the player with the PC. And yep, it was WAY easy. So in the end, for me, resistance was futile, and now I have an 80G iPod classic and an iPod shuffle. I should probably do something with that Creative Zen video/mp3 player that's sitting in the cabinet. But the little Phillips boombox I got initially does work well as speakers for the iPod LOL.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

mom133d said:


> (Now if DecalGirl would make those Dell mini 10 inch skins...)


Don't they?? They make them for other netbooks...hmm, they make them for the 9", you should contact them & give them a nudge in that direction!
I got a skin for my Asus from etsy.com - I really like it even though it wasn't really sized exclusively for my Asus. You might find some there that are, though.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am just trying to picture reading a Kindle book on my laptop in bed....

I think I'll stick with my Kindle. It is easier to carry, has no back light, and reads like a book.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

PurpleDog said:


> I predict - by the end of 2009 - that the Kindle application will be available to notebook [netbook] owners as well as iPod owners. I also predict that other e-readers will emerge onto the market that will combine a reader and a REAL browser experience. I find it almost hard to believe that in 2009 a major US company like Amazon would release a product with such a lousy web experience even it is is labeled experimental. Remember folks, that's my OPINION !!!


You still aren't getting it. I don't want to read on my netbook either! I love my netbook, but I don't want to read on a backlit screen! I've got a couple of books in PDF that I've downloaded from authors' or publishers' websites - they didn't convert well for Kindle at all. I'd really like to read them, and have them on my netbook, but I predict that if I start them and like them, I'll end up buying them to read on my Kindle. 
I don't want to surf the net on my Kindle. I don't want to read on my netbook or my phone. There are some of us who believe in a dedicated device that does one thing really well. That I could maybe surf the net in a pinch on my Kindle is okay. But I don't need to do that. Maybe I'm a dinosaur for thinking that way - but it wouldn't be the first time I've been accused of that. I've been married to my first & only husband for almost 36 years. Now THAT'S dino status.


----------



## malebenj13 (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm a big Apple fan, I have a top of the line MacBook Pro and an IPod Video and have converted many family members and friends to Apple computers (which has reduced the time I spend on technical support considerably).  I have many friends with iPhones, and when it came time to buy a new device, I spent a long time pondering the iPod Touch and the Kindle.  

I'm a computer programmer, so I spend my whole day in front of an LCD screen and for me, in the end, it came down to what I really want out of a device in my leisure time.  The Kindle fit my needs - it is a wonderful screen to read from, the browser works perfectly well for sites that are largely text based (which is true for most of the sites I visit), and free internet access, anywhere, any time, no monthly fee or contracts - that's fantastic.  If I'm near a wifi hotspot, I probably have my computer with me.  It's when I'm hanging out in a park with my little girl or at one of my many relatives without wifi that I really want to be able to pull out my Kindle, read and browse blogs.  It's so comfortable to hold and I can prop it up in bed so easily.  It is a wonderfully tactile experience.

On top of all of that, something wonderful has happened since I got my Kindle.  I've become a reader again.  When I was a teen, I used to spend all my free time reading.  I lost that over the years and ended up reading no more than the odd issue of Wired and news and blogs online.  But now, in my late 20's, I'm back to reading any and every chance I get, and it is having a wonderful effect on my mood, my eyesight, and my general well being.  I don't think an iPod Touch would have done that for me.  Like all my friends, I'd spend my time downloading useless apps and games that are amusing for a few minutes but don't further my education or transport me to another world.

Maybe one day I'll get an iPod Touch.  When my old iPod dies, I almost certainly will.  But I won't read on it.  It will be a portal to my music and wacky apps.  The Kindle will remain my portal to other worlds.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I am just trying to picture reading a Kindle book on my laptop in bed....
> 
> I think I'll stick with my Kindle. It is easier to carry, has no back light, and reads like a book.


Don't forget, does not get hot. That has always been a problem for me.


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Curious as to why you would think we didn't know about the Kindle app? It's been out for months, and there are several existing threads about it....


I apoligize for not searching the threads for info on the Kindle for iPod before posting. It was new information to me and I assumed the app had just been released.



Meemo said:


> You still aren't getting it. I don't want to read on my netbook either! I love my netbook, but I don't want to read on a backlit screen! I've got a couple of books in PDF that I've downloaded from authors' or publishers' websites - they didn't convert well for Kindle at all. I'd really like to read them, and have them on my netbook, but I predict that if I start them and like them, I'll end up buying them to read on my Kindle.
> I don't want to surf the net on my Kindle. I don't want to read on my netbook or my phone. There are some of us who believe in a dedicated device that does one thing really well. That I could maybe surf the net in a pinch on my Kindle is okay. But I don't need to do that. Maybe I'm a dinosaur for thinking that way - but it wouldn't be the first time I've been accused of that. I've been married to my first & only husband for almost 36 years. Now THAT'S dino status.


I do in fact get it meemo. We are all entitled to our opinions. My opinion is that $200+ for a e-reader and a lousy web browser is simply NOT worth the money.
I understand everyone's need to defend a purchase, and again, I think the Kindles are amazing gadgets. I simply disagree with the price for them, when lower cost alternatives - THAT PERFORM MORE FUNCTIONS WELL - are widely available.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

That is the point. I don't want an e-book reader to perform different functions. I want to read on it. That is it. If I wanted to do other things I could turn to my lap top. Reading on my lap top sucks. The eye strain is bad enough from working at the office and playing Farm Town. I want to enjoy my reading. That means avoiding eye strain. That means a Kindle. Not a net book with back lighting, that I cannot comfortably lie down with, that I can't comfortably curl up with, that is going to make my lap hot.

I get it, you think the Kindle is too expensive for what it is. Great. I think the Kindle is priced right for what it is. That is why I own it. 

Why you are getting worked up that people on a board called "Kindle Boards" disagree with your premise is a mystery to me. I am glad that your ITouch works for you. I am thrilled that you love your net book and will happily read on it when that becomes an option. That is great for you. Please accept that we enjoy our Kindles for what they are. You don't have to agree to be happy for us.


----------



## malebenj13 (Jul 8, 2009)

PurpleDog said:


> I simply disagree with the price for them, when lower cost alternatives - THAT PERFORM MORE FUNCTIONS WELL - are widely available.


Well, therein lies the debate. While the iPod Touch can perform many functions well, the Kindle can perform the function of an e-reader *fantastically*. If you plan to spend the majority of your time reading, that's probably what you're after. And if enjoy reading a lot of blogs, newspapers, magazines and so on that you can easily subscribe to with your Kindle, you're going to appreciate that wireless as well. We'd all like all these electronic devices to be less expensive, but I think, all things considered, the price point for the Kindle is not terribly surprising. The eInk screen is amazing new technology and I feel priviledged to own one.

It's certainly not against the law to disagree though 

Modified to say: I don't think anyone here is trying to "defend their purchase." They're simply explaining why they love their Kindles so much.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

PurpleDog said:


> Again, thanks for all the feedback.
> 
> My theory that Kindle owners would be upset if they knew about the Kindle application for "free" on on an iPod was obviously incorrect. Remember it was a THEORY.


Glad to help with feedback. Theories are meant to be tested, otherwise, what good are they? You will find that we are always glad to help, and will not flame you for having a differing opinion.

The important thing is to enjoy reading!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

PurpleDog said:


> I do in fact get it meemo. We are all entitled to our opinions. My opinion is that $200+ for a e-reader and a lousy web browser is simply NOT worth the money.
> I understand everyone's need to defend a purchase.........


I still don't think you get it, we don't have a "need to defend a purchase", you seem to be implying that we are trying to rationalize a bad decision. But w/e.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Selcien said:


> I *seriously* considered buying an iPod Touch last year the problem is that I couldn't justify it. 32 GB *might* be just enough space to hold all of my music but you don't get the full 32GB's, so there's no way that it would hold all of my music, and even if it did there would be no room for more music, or videos, or anything else for that matter. The battery life was also a turn off. So as cool as the iPod Touch is I opted for the 120GB iPod Classic instead as it was cheaper, had more space, and had better battery life.


I'm right with you. I have almost 3,000 songs on my i-pod, not to mention that I'm a podcast junkie, so there are a ton of those. I couldn't get by with only 32G. In fact, I outgrew my i-pod nano and had to give it to my husband. As for e-books, I startred out on a Palm and never liked it. Not only was it too small, but I read really fast - as I'm sure most of you do (heavy readers tend to be quick) - so I was out of text in what seemed like a split second and was constantly having to "turn" the pages or scroll. It was a real pain - but I loved the portability.

One day my husband said to me "you need a real e-reader". I had no clue what he meant, but we diligently researched and found the Cybook. I wasn't happy with the price, and it wasn't available in the U.S. - so I patiently waited. One day I saw the brand new Kindle on Amazon and went nuts. My husband was ready to buy it for me that day but I waited. I wanted to see some reviews.....but within 2 weeks I was convinced and purchased my Kindle!

It was love at first sight - and I'm still in love with it!

OH - PS - I just purchased my first Oberon cover. I got the sky blue dragonfly design. I think I'll name my Kindle "Dragonfly"....


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

> Its GREAT !! It's just not worth $200 to me.


If you had said that in the beginning, that it was not worth it *to you*, then I wouldn't have found your initial post so insulting. Regardless of whether you were new to the boards or not, you seemed to have very little respect for the intelligence of the people of this board if you would come to a site called KINDLEBOARDS and think they threw their money away on an overpriced and poorly designed product. It takes no IQ whatsoever to figure out that if an entire community is built around a particular product, that regardless of what you think yourself, clearly the majority of people on this site feel the exact opposite.

I believe you when you say you meant no insult, but at the same time, it's sort of like my saying I didn't want to go to jail _after_ I've walked up to a police officer and slapped him in the face. Why would I do that if I didn't want to go to jail? Makes no sense. And yet here you are down talking to the very people you seem to think you know so well, and you continue to imply that you know us better than we know ourselves.


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> That is the point. I don't want an e-book reader to perform different functions. I want to read on it. That is it. If I wanted to do other things I could turn to my lap top. Reading on my lap top sucks. The eye strain is bad enough from working at the office and playing Farm Town. I want to enjoy my reading. That means avoiding eye strain. That means a Kindle. Not a net book with back lighting, that I cannot comfortably lie down with, that I can't comfortably curl up with, that is going to make my lap hot.
> 
> I get it, you think the Kindle is too expensive for what it is. Great. I think the Kindle is priced right for what it is. That is why I own it.
> 
> Why you are getting worked up that people on a board called "Kindle Boards" disagree with your premise is a mystery to me. I am glad that your ITouch works for you. I am thrilled that you love your net book and will happily read on it when that becomes an option. That is great for you. Please accept that we enjoy our Kindles for what they are. You don't have to agree to be happy for us.


I'm not getting "worked up" at all. 
My original post was an attempt to provide readers of the forum with information that I [mistakenly] thought was new. It's my bad for not researching that info before posting. To all of you Kindle owners: I'm happy that you all like your K1's and 2's and DX's and hope they all remain trouble free !!


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Greg, you hit the nail firmly on the head in this post - and also in your first post.  Your bulletted list was spot on!  

Thanks!!

Oops - sorry, forgot to do the quote thing, but you know what I mean...


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

Greg Banks said:


> If you had said that in the beginning, that it was not worth it *to you*, then I wouldn't have found your initial post so insulting. Regardless of whether you were new to the boards or not, you seemed to have very little respect for the intelligence of the people of this board if you would come to a site called KINDLEBOARDS and think they threw their money away on an overpriced and poorly designed product. It takes no IQ whatsoever to figure out that if an entire community is built around a particular product, that regardless of what you think yourself, clearly the majority of people on this site feel the exact opposite.
> 
> I believe you when you say you meant no insult, but at the same time, it's sort of like my saying I didn't want to go to jail _after_ I've walked up to a police officer and slapped him in the face. Why would I do that if I didn't want to go to jail? Makes no sense. And yet here you are down talking to the very people you seem to think you know so well, and you continue to imply that you know us better than we know ourselves.


Greg ... I'm sorry you feel the way you do. I did not mean to imply that I'm smarter than you or know the group better thet you know yourselves. I've said before that the Kindle is a GREAT gadget .. not "an overpriced and poorly designed product." It just ain't worth $200 bucks - or more - to me !! Not with the lower cost / more function alternatives out there

And FYI .. I read alot. I normally have 2-3 novels going at the same time. I spend at least 1-1.5 hours a day reading on my Touch before bed and have had none of the eyestrain or fatigue mentioned whatsoever.

mentioned


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

If you don't want or like the KIndle, why do you come to a Kindle Board? Go to an itouch board. We won't miss you.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

PurpleDog said:


> And FYI .. I read alot. I normally have 2-3 novels going at the same time. I spend at least 1-1.5 hours a day reading on my Touch before bed and have had none of the eyestrain or fatigue mentioned whatsoever.


That's a good thing ... and once upon a time I didn't have that problem either. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

It's cool, PurpleDog. I believe that you meant no harm. I just wanted to express where I was coming from.

Not sure of your age, but maybe when I was younger I would feel the same about reading on an iPod, but now the very thought makes my eyes cross.


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

intinst said:


> If you don't want or like the KIndle, why do you come to a Kindle Board? Go to an itouch board. We won't miss you.


LOL .. you are indeed - as your avatar states - old enough to be a curmudgeon!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

PurpleDog said:


> Again, thanks for all the feedback.
> 
> You Kindle owners are a fiercely loyal bunch !! I'm new to the forum and my intention was not to upset anyone or in any way, shape, or form say that the Kindle was a useless gadget. Its GREAT !! It's just not worth $200 to me. However, if I could find a used K1 for $150 or so, I'd buy it in a minute because it IS easier to read on than the Touch !! I'm just not sure I'd lug it around on business trips and/or vacations .. I'd take the Touch.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify: how much do you read? I thknthe big difference I see in people who reccomend the Touch as an alternative is that they are only occasional readers versus the "Kindleites" who read several books a week. I can see your point if you are 20 something, read 3-4 books a year and spend more time tweeting and surfing than reading. On the other hand if you frequently spend 3-4 hours at a time reading books....the Kindle will be a far better option.

I say this as a 30 something who owns and loves his Kindle and his iPod Touch. I love surfing the net and reading my email on my Touch (and a few games) and I love having the option to read on it when I leave the house for short trips and don't take my Kindle with me, but I couldn't stand reading my 5-6 books a week on my Touch alone!!

*addendum* never mind I see now you already answered that question!!*


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Just to clarify: how much do you read? I thknthe big difference I see in people who reccomend the Touch as an alternative is that they are only occasional readers versus the "Kindleites" who read several books a week. I can see your point if you are 20 something, read 3-4 books a year and spend more time tweeting and surfing than reading. On the other hand if you frequently spend 3-4 hours at a time reading books....the Kindle will be a far better option.
> 
> I say this as a 30 something who owns and loves his Kindle and his iPod Touch. I love surfing the net and reading my email on my Touch (and a few games) and I love having the option to read on it when I leave the house for short trips and don't take my Kindle with me, but I couldn't stand reading my 5-6 books a week on my Touch alone!!


I will be 53 next week on 7/18 and read 40-60 books a year. Lucky for me my eyes - with corrective lenses - are still good enough to read a novel comfortably on the Touch. The Kindle app for the Touch does have several font sizes, along with type and background colors.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

My friend who reads almost exclusively on her itouch, is of the geezerette age!  I have no idea how she does it, but she is one who loves the latest and greatest, and would probably bond with PurpleDog in a heart beat.  I on the other hand, well - Greg - thanks for being so eloquent.


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> My friend who reads almost exclusively on her itouch, is of the geezerette age! I have no idea how she does it, but she is one who loves the latest and greatest, and would probably bond with PurpleDog in a heart beat. I on the other hand, well - Greg - thanks for being so eloquent.


Geezerettes rule !!


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

PurpleDog said:


> If you were to ask 100 Kindle owners, I'm willing to bet more than a few would be upset to learn that they did not need to shell out over $200 bucks to read e-books while iPod owners can do it for "free" so to speak.


Gosh. Could you really even find 100 Kindle owners who didn't already know that there is a Kindle app for the iPhone?? I guess there are a lot of Kindle owners living underneath rock formations or something??


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

PurpleDog said:


> Geezerettes rule !!


Thanks because I are one


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Don't they?? They make them for other netbooks...hmm, they make them for the 9", you should contact them & give them a nudge in that direction!
> I got a skin for my Asus from etsy.com - I really like it even though it wasn't really sized exclusively for my Asus. You might find some there that are, though.


I did, they day I ordered it.  I got a quick response back saying they had just received theirs and would begin working on them. But then the DX came out and an email was posted here that they drop everything for the Kindle skins.  So I'm still hanging in there.

I have looked at a few other sites (not sure if I found etsy...) but wasn't thrilled with the selection. I'll hit etsy tonight.


----------



## RMThompson (Jul 9, 2009)

I agree with Purpledog 100%, in fact I joined just to reply to this! (I've been lurking for a few days, but since I don't OWN a Kindle, I didn't see the need to join!)

When I found the Kindle app on my Ipod Touch, I assumed that I would have to somehow LINK it to an actual Kindle for it to work. When I learned I didn't I was shocked. Amazon is selling an overpriced E-Reader, but I had assumed the trade off was the ability to by the "kindle store" books (9.99 for the Best Sellers!) 

Let's be honest, why do we want to use a Kindle? Here are my reasons:

1. Reading portability
2. Buying books cheaper through the kindlestore
3. Being able to read beginnings or samples of books before purchasing them
4. Being able to return a book that you don't enjoy within a certain time period.

For me, I can enjoy all those things on the Ipod Touch. Surely the Kindle has a MUCH better screen, but I also think some Kindle owners might be defending their purchase because they don't want to feel that they bought something they didn't need. I've never had a problem with eyestrain, and am quite comfortable with the various colors and sizes of fonts available!

The Kindle device won't revolutionize books, but the service itself might. Books by definition are changing, and this is one way that I can see them changing in a positive way. As a published writer, I am quite frustrated with the state of the book industry, and hope that these types of services can change the entire industry for the better.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm 25 with nearsighted vision and astigmatism, and the idea of reading anything for a long period of time on a back lit screen is enough to give me a migraine. Add that to the battery life of a Kindle versus an iTouch or iPhone and I'm baffled to see that anybody is reading on their i-devices. 

I'm not a luddite by any means, I have a new gaming laptop, several gaming systems and an iPod. However, reading is not the same as any other entertainment. You cannot put a book on my PSP and make it easy to read, pleasant to read, and magically make the battery last for days longer. 

The Kindle is phenomenal at what it does. It is an e-reader, and you can read books on it better than anything, save an old fashioned paper book. The web browser is an experimental addition, not a feature of the product. I did not buy my Kindle to browse the internet, though I have done so in a pinch and it works. Also, you are not factoring the free WhisperNet service into your cost. At $150 to $200 dollars, there would be no free delivery of your books, you would have to have some sort of subscription model, or use an existing wi-fi connection like you do with a PSP or NDS. 

In your cost analysis I notice you're also ignoring the fact that Electronic Paper is a new and costly piece of technology. Everything is more expensive when it first comes out. I remember paying 399 for my 60gb Video iPod at Best Buy, and the original iPhone was extremely expensive. For what reason though? Touch screen technology has been out for 10 years at the very least, and the small hard drive inside is hardly worth it. E-paper/e-ink is a genuinely new and innovative product. Do some reading on it, it's very interesting and it only makes sense that new technology is going to cost more than old technology. 

Also, it's very obvious to me from your original post that you got a defective model. Kindles do not "freeze up" after an hour of reading unless they're broken. Using that as a measure of the Kindle's worth is as faulty as if I bought a broken iPod and decided that it wasn't a good product and that I should obviously be using a Zune instead (no offense Harvey!). 

RMThompson: "Surely the Kindle has a MUCH better screen, but I also think some Kindle owners might be defending their purchase because they don't want to feel that they bought something they didn't need."

The Kindle does have a better screen. A far superior screen than the iTouch or iPhone, especially to people with problems with their eyesight, migraines, or people like me who work on a computer all day. No owner here is trying to justify buying something they didn't need. Nobody NEEDED a Kindle any more than you NEEDED your apple device. It is worth far more to me than 299 to be able to read for hours on end without a. charging the battery and b. getting a headache. 

If you want to read on your iTouch, feel free. However, Kindle owners are not simply jealous, or trying to justify their purchase. Different strokes for different folks. I hope you never suffer any sort of problems with your eyes due to long-time exposure to back lit screens. I recently had to go through vision therapy because of accomidative spasms and eye strain caused by my computer screen. The e-ink screen will never do that to my eyes. An iTouch would. 

Also, it is not overpriced. Please check out how much it costs to make the e-ink screen before you make that assumption.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

> Surely the Kindle has a MUCH better screen, but I also think some Kindle owners might be defending their purchase because they don't want to feel that they bought something they didn't need.


Sorry, but that's the most condescending, arrogant, insulting,


Spoiler



and asinine


 thing to say. Just because the iPod/iPhone/whatever works for you, don't tell me that I can't really love my Kindle just because YOU have found a suitable alternative.


----------



## malebenj13 (Jul 8, 2009)

RMThompson said:


> I also think some Kindle owners might be defending their purchase because they don't want to feel that they bought something they didn't need.


Well, perhaps, as I am sure is the case with any non-vital technology. Do you _need_ that iPod touch? Would not a cheaper MP3 player have sufficed? There are many alternatives on the market. Was it is about the iPod Touch that makes it necessary to your life?

All questions are rhetorical as I have no doubt you are very happy with your purchase, otherwise you would not argue for it. But there are many people who feel the Kindle does offer them substantially more than other devices at a given price point and are willing to pay for that. I love the size of the screen, how easy it is to read, how the battery lasts forever, how secure it feels in my huge hands - these are just a few of the reasons I decided to buy a Kindle over an iPod touch. It's possible some people think they made a mistake, but I doubt that many people here have that feeling. It is a Kindle forum after all. Good thing there's a 30 day return policy to give people a chance to try it out though 

With regard to whether the Kindle will revolutionize reading - I think it will, or at least it will help. There is more to the Kindle than its service, as noted above. It is a device for people who love to read and wish to do nothing but read. It is an attempt to replace the *experience* of books with a digital alternative, something that I think the iPod Touch and iPhone would fail at. The devices may well converge at some point in the future, as technology devices have a tendency to do. But right now, I believe there is a firm place for the Kindle, and that it will contribute in a major way to the evolution of portable digital entertainment devices.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

> but I also think some Kindle owners might be defending their purchase because they don't want to feel that they bought something they didn't need


If it was true, that would be kind of sad. I'm truly happy with mine and wouldn't switch to anything else. And the screen size does matter!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Greg, you got there ahead of me.... Every time I read something that says that a [insert name of thing] is a waste of money, it really annoys me. Certainly, I have wasted a lot of money on a lot of things, but there are several things that give me real pleasure in life, and two of them are my Kindle and my iPod (OK, iPod*S*) These items you will pry from my cold, dead fingers.

On the Purse Forum, we often hear the same thing.... What a waste of money to buy a nice bag, when you can go get a knockoff on Canal St. Well, it's not the same thing, to me or to the other ladies (and some men ) who love them.

Myself, I wouldn't buy a $50,000 automobile, but I can certainly appreciate it, and I can see why someone would love it. We all make compromises in life, where some things are more necessary to our happiness than others. It's a shame when someone has to bash something you love because _they_ don't like it. When I read something like that, I figure the poster is thinking how stupid we all are, and how smart s/he is.


----------



## RMThompson (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow you are a testy bunch. I never said it was a waste of money, I just mean that people are always willing to defend their purchases, even if they don't AGREE with them, in order to help relieve any buyer's remorse. 

If I could afford it, I would have BOTH a Kindle DX and a 32GB Ipodtouch. However, since money is limited, I choose to just have the Ipod Touch.


----------



## malebenj13 (Jul 8, 2009)

RMThompson said:


> Wow you are a testy bunch. I never said it was a waste of money, I just mean that people are always willing to defend their purchases, even if they don't AGREE with them, in order to help relieve any buyer's remorse.
> 
> If I could afford it, I would have BOTH a Kindle DX and a 32GB Ipodtouch. However, since money is limited, I choose to just have the Ipod Touch.


Ah, but you see you specifically targeted _Kindle owners_ as having buyers remorse. I am sure that there are buyers of any piece of technology that feel remorseful, including iPod buyers. Both are excellent devices that fulful different needs.

Edited to add: And calling those who are taking part in a discussion with you "testy" is unlikely to see them suddenly change their minds now, is it?


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

The purchase doesn't need to be defended, that's where I don't agree with you. My kindle is worth it to me, therefore it needs no defense. 

I'm glad you've never had a problem with eyestrain, but I can tell you, without hyperbole, that if you continue to read on a small backlit screen you will end up with eyestrain. I'm not trying to scare you or make you feel bad, I'm just telling you what my good friend, who happens to be a visual therapist told me. 

Shining light directly into your eyes (which is what backlit screens do) is a recipe for eyestrain and focusing problems. He deals with people every single day who lose the ability to focus at certain distances. More often than not, this is caused by extended computer or handheld use. 

I personally had this happen after too much extended computer use. I had to switch from glasses to contacts (which is very hard for me, since I've worn glasses my entire life and have a phobia of things touching my eyes) and I spent over 2 weeks not being able to read, drive, or even walk around without getting dizzy. 

You couldn't pay me to read on a backlit device after that episode.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

> Wow you are a testy bunch. I never said it was a waste of money, I just mean that people are always willing to defend their purchases, even if they don't AGREE with them, in order to help relieve any buyer's remorse.





> ...but I also think some Kindle owners might be defending their purchase because they don't want to feel that they bought something they didn't need...


Why don't I start making presumptions about you and see if you suddenly become "testy", or whether you'd think you were becoming understandably offended? What you _meant_ is really meaningless because we are not mind readers, and what you "said" is right there above, and is an insult, intentionally or not, to most of the people on this board. Especially when you haven't done us the courtesy of letting us get to know you first before jumping in with the presumption that some of us are only trying to justify our own purchases instead of truly enjoying the experience. This IS a website for Kindle lovers, after all.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

RMThompson said:


> Wow you are a testy bunch. I never said it was a waste of money, I just mean that people are always willing to defend their purchases, even if they don't AGREE with them, in order to help relieve any buyer's remorse.
> 
> If I could afford it, I would have BOTH a Kindle DX and a 32GB Ipodtouch. However, since money is limited, I choose to just have the Ipod Touch.


I think the reason you would find any of us testy is because you're basically calling our purchase a mistake.

Why did you buy a Touch? Wouldn't it have been better to stick with a laptop? You can play FREE games on a laptop and you can listen to music on it (a lot you can get for free) and you can write notes and do a whole lot of other wonderful things you can't do on a Touch.

It's wrong of you to assume Kindle owners have buyers remorse. I doubt you'll find many here on the _Kindle_ board agreeing with you, especially since many here have bought more than one. It's like if I went to an iPod forum and told everyone to stop wasting their money because they should only listen on a laptop. An iPod is portable; a Kindle is a better reading device. Let's just say everyone has different opinions and not try to upset others.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

RMThompson said:


> If I could afford it, I would have BOTH a Kindle DX and a 32GB Ipodtouch. However, since money is limited, I choose to just have the Ipod Touch.


And, for me, since money is limited, I choose to have the Kindle. I totally didn't need it. Heck, I didn't need either one.  But I wanted them. . .and I use both of them daily. . .

I read your initial post as implying that we somehow regret our purchase because it isn't really all we wanted, but can't admit it because that would be admitting we spent too much for something. Kind of a reverse sour grapes attitude. Now, I totally get what you're saying. I have bought things I thought I would LOVE and then kind of regretted it when my expectations weren't quite met. I found I wasn't using them as much as I thought I would. . .because what I'd had before worked better or whatever. Yes, there was some regret. . .and embarrassment at having to admit that I essentially wasted the money.

Neither of my Kindles falls into that category At ALL, I assure you. I know I spent a lot of money. I thought long and hard about doing it. I spent a long time thinking about the purchase, especially when considering the DX when I already had a 1st Gen Kindle. But I decided I could afford it and I wanted it so I bought myself a present. I'm glad I did!


----------



## RMThompson (Jul 9, 2009)

Mikuto said:


> You couldn't pay me to read on a backlit device after that episode.


What type of computer screen are you on right now?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Well how nice of you RM to JOIN kindleboards so can tell us that we don't love our kindles, or if we do we are stoopid.   We will be eternally grateful for you wisdom.  Do you make it a life habit to knock stuff that you have not tried?  broccoli?  eggplant?


----------



## Danny Relic (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm not sure why you are posting this on a Kindle Forum............



.....yeah.


----------



## malebenj13 (Jul 8, 2009)

RMThompson said:


> What type of computer screen are you on right now?


Oh, come now. That does nothing to further your argument or opinion. Nor does it enhance this discussion in any way. I would hope you can see a difference between reading a few forum posts on a web site and intensively reading a novel over a long period of time. The original poster was obviously referring to the latter.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

RM. . . . . you're picking nits. . . .you know exactly what Mikuto meant. . . . .

I think this discussion is about played out. . . .let's move on, shall we?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

RMThompson said:


> Wow you are a testy bunch. I never said it was a waste of money, I just mean that people are always willing to defend their purchases, even if they don't AGREE with them, in order to help relieve any buyer's remorse.
> 
> If I could afford it, I would have BOTH a Kindle DX and a 32GB Ipodtouch. However, since money is limited, I choose to just have the Ipod Touch.


I wouldn't call us testy...Passionate is more accurate 

I doubt you'll find many here with buyer's remorse. As a matter of fact, many members here are on their 2nd, 3rd or even 4th Kindle.

One of the wonderful things about the Kindle and Kindle app is the ability to sync between the two. I read for a while on my iPhone and then when I get home, I can grab my Kindle and continue reading. That part right there makes it so worth it to me to have both. At the moment, I have a broken Kindle and can only use my iPhone and I really miss having the Kindle. The only reason I don't already have a replacement is because I've decided to upgrade to the DX.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Just to clarify: how much do you read? I thknthe big difference I see in people who reccomend the Touch as an alternative is that they are only occasional readers versus the "Kindleites" who read several books a week. I can see your point if you are 20 something, read 3-4 books a year and spend more time tweeting and surfing than reading. On the other hand if you frequently spend 3-4 hours at a time reading books....the Kindle will be a far better option.
> 
> I say this as a 30 something who owns and loves his Kindle and his iPod Touch. I love surfing the net and reading my email on my Touch (and a few games) and I love having the option to read on it when I leave the house for short trips and don't take my Kindle with me, but I couldn't stand reading my 5-6 books a week on my Touch alone!!
> 
> *addendum* never mind I see now you already answered that question!!*


You didn't ask me, but I'm going to reply since there are some assumptions here that I can dispel. I'm middle aged, wear glasses and read multiple books at a time and typically finish a few a week. I'm not a light reader, nor do I tweet and I text very rarely. The better contrast between the text and background of the touch/iphone app vs the kindle is one thing that makes me prefer the iphone app. As a result I use a much smaller font on the app than I do on my K.

I've regularly seen this misconception that only the younger crowd with good eyesight like the app. I like my K a lot. But the iphone has better contrast and a much better response time to commands.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

What I've learned is that KBers are really nice people that they respect your opinion, BUT once you argue, you never win.


----------



## RMThompson (Jul 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I wouldn't call us testy...Passionate is more accurate
> 
> I doubt you'll find many here with buyer's remorse. As a matter of fact, many members here are on their 2nd, 3rd or even 4th Kindle.


I agree with that, and understand that. However I was not talking about the people on this forum, but rather Kindle owners as a WHOLE, the large majority of don't visit this forum... and I'm willing to bet a big chunk of them don't have any idea that the Ipod Touch can do the same thing!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

RMThompson said:


> I agree with that, and understand that. However I was not talking about the people on this forum, but rather Kindle owners as a WHOLE, the large majority of don't visit this forum... and I'm willing to bet a big chunk of them don't have any idea that the Ipod Touch can do the same thing!


If they've visited the Kindle Store on Amazon.com any time in the last few moths they do. Up until today, there was an add in the upper right hand corner talking about the app. It was replaced today with an add for sheet music for the DX.

In case you didn't know, Amazon has lowered the price of the K2 to $299...I suggest trying it out. You find yourself really liking it and doing what I do and use both!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> If they've visited the Kindle Store on Amazon.com any time in the last few moths they do. Up until today, there was an add in the upper right hand corner talking about the app. It was replaced today with an add for sheet music for the DX.


It was?

(off to check it out. . . . .)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

RMThompson said:


> Wow you are a testy bunch. I never said it was a waste of money, I just mean that people are always willing to defend their purchases, even if they don't AGREE with them, in order to help relieve any buyer's remorse.


I have no buyer's remorse. I'm still using my kindle for reading books after 8 months and love it even more than I thought I would.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It was?
> 
> (off to check it out. . . . .)


I KNEW there was something I wanted to tell you today! I thought of you the second I saw it. (told you I'm not thinking today)


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

RMThompson said:


> I agree with that, and understand that. However I was not talking about the people on this forum, but rather Kindle owners as a WHOLE, the large majority of don't visit this forum... and I'm willing to bet a big chunk of them don't have any idea that the Ipod Touch can do the same thing!


Still no less presumptuous to assume that those people are any less savvy or more inclined to agree with you. The Kindle did not become such a hot device because a Kindle app didn't exist in the beginning. It became a success on its own merits. Both the Kindle App on iPhone, on any other devices to come, and hopefully on computers too, will be great when they happen, but they in no way lessen the value, the need, or the purpose of the Kindle. Neither ereaders or ebooks were created just over a year ago when the Kindle was born. It wasn't some misguided need or lack of a computer app that drove me to buy a Kindle, it was, among other things, the widespread and diverse audience that the Kindle appealed to. I've seen ereaders for 10 years or so and none of them was interesting to me. This one was different, and it take very little research to see how true a statement that is.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I KNEW there was something I wanted to tell you today! I thought of you the second I saw it. (told you I'm not thinking today)


With four "BRATs" running around I wouldn't be thinking either! 

I got a couple of samples. . .will see how they look. . . . if the quality is good I may 'sell' some of these suckers at my music camp next week!


----------



## jaybird123 (Mar 10, 2009)

I have the Kindle App on my ITouch. It's very handy for reading at night when all the lights have to be off.  I still prefer reading on my K2 or DX. 
I didn't buy the Kindles because I needed them, I bought them because I wanted them.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

RMThompson said:


> Wow you are a testy bunch. I never said it was a waste of money, I just mean that people are always willing to defend their purchases, even if they don't AGREE with them, in order to help relieve any buyer's remorse.
> 
> If I could afford it, I would have BOTH a Kindle DX and a 32GB Ipodtouch. However, since money is limited, I choose to just have the Ipod Touch.


Ah well, sorry 'bout your money problems. It's definitely nice not to have financial worries so one can afford all the gadgets one wants. I'd hate to have to pick just one device and settle for an Ipodtouch for my reading.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Now, now, Forster.  There's no call for snarky.  Do I need to get out another hat?


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry.  

I'll play nice now.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

The iPod Kindle application is not new at all,and Amazon has always had a little ad on their site about that application.Old news.

As someone who owns all 3 Kindles available,purchased within approx 2.5 months time,I can tell you that I absolutely do not regret my purchases at all.

I knew about the old news iPod application and actually put it on my iPod touch,that I bought after my 1st Kindle(a K2) in April, as I thought I would use it.It ended up not being used as quite frankly the whole experience lacks in every way when compared the reading experience on a Kindle.So I deleted the application and removed it from my "Manage your Kindle" page.

I think you've made your point here and to continue on seems ridiculous.You prefer using your iPod Touch,that's great..so go read something and stop with this nonsense already.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

RMThompson said:


> Wow you are a testy bunch. I never said it was a waste of money, I just mean that people are always willing to defend their purchases, even if they don't AGREE with them, in order to help relieve any buyer's remorse.


Many people have already commented on this, but I feel the need to add my two cents...

Once a person is all grown up, they're usually big enough to admit a mistake.
- my second iPod: that was stupid, my first one still worked fine
- my latest camera: that was about as stupid as I can be. Who needs a $1900 new camera when the current one is still perfect.
- my Kindle: the smartest thing I ever purchased. It has made reading so easy and convenient and pleasurable that I went from 2 books a year to dozens of books. Even though that is less than many people here, it's huge for me.

Nope, I don't NEED a Kindle, but I love it, have it with me always, and would hate to give it up for any reason.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> On the Purse Forum, we often hear the same thing.... What a waste of money to buy a nice bag, when you can go get a knockoff on Canal St. Well, it's not the same thing, to me or to the other ladies (and some men ) who love them.


OMG - another bag lady! I'd do anything for a new bag - I even stalked someone who worked in my building until I found out where she got her bag! I had about 4 co-workers on the case with me!


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

RMThompson said:


> Wow you are a testy bunch. I never said it was a waste of money, I just mean that people are always willing to defend their purchases, even if they don't AGREE with them, in order to help relieve any buyer's remorse.


I can honestly say, that I've never had buyer's remorse. I think very carefully before I spend my hard earned cash! Now it's a completely different story with that darned Snickers bar I bought today! Diet.....what diet??


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

LindaW said:


> OMG - another bag lady! I'd do anything for a new bag - I even stalked someone who worked in my building until I found out where she got her bag! I had about 4 co-workers on the case with me!


lol That's hilarious  So did you get the new bag??


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

PurpleDog said:


> I do in fact get it meemo. We are all entitled to our opinions. My opinion is that $200+ for a e-reader and a lousy web browser is simply NOT worth the money.
> I understand everyone's need to defend a purchase, and again, I think the Kindles are amazing gadgets. I simply disagree with the price for them, when lower cost alternatives - THAT PERFORM MORE FUNCTIONS WELL - are widely available.


Well, like I said before - if you're happy reading on your Touch, that's great - for you!

I have an iPhone. I have a netbook. I don't want to read for extended periods on either of them. I agree that the Kindle isn't the greatest web browser (frankly neither is the iPhone right now since I don't have 3G locally) - but I didn't buy it for web browsing. By the same token, for me, the iPhone and the netbook aren't the greatest readers. I know I'm fortunate to be able to have all three (I only have the iPhone because of the recent price drop to $99). So I can use my netbook for surfing the web. I can use my iPhone for calls and apps & short bursts of reading when I'm out & about. But when I settle in for a long read at home or anywhere else - I want my Kindle. I sure don't want to curl up in bed with my netbook to read. 

And in the end, for all the enjoyment I've gotten from it in the 11 months I've had it, and all the books I've downloaded free or dirt cheap from Amazon (and other sources) - it's been well worth the $349 I paid for it, and in fact it's paid for itself. I would NOT have read as much on the iPhone. It might be a lower cost alternative (in some instances) that "performs more functions well" - but TO ME, it doesn't perform as well as a reader.

Glad you're happy with it, though.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

RMThompson said:


> I also think some Kindle owners might be defending their purchase because they don't want to feel that they bought something they didn't need. I've never had a problem with eyestrain, and am quite comfortable with the various colors and sizes of fonts available!


Honey, if that were true, my Kindle (and my husband's) would be languishing in a corner somewhere while we read on our iPhones. That simply isn't the case at all. But thanks anyway. (And good luck with that eyestrain thing...)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

PurpleDog said:


> LOL .. you are indeed - as your avatar states - old enough to be a curmudgeon!


In defense of Intinst, I suspect he was merely expressing bluntly and honestly what many of the other posters here were thinking quietly. It may be the admirable custom at Kindleboards to disagree diplomatically and politely (and sometimes at great length), but every once in a while someone just has to say that the emperor has no clothes.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Look at how many people buy multiple Kindles. Sorry but we're not just defending our purchases because we think we made a mistake. I REALLY hate when people pull out that BS argument. We're too spoiled by everything doing everything else. My toaster doesn't need to mow my lawn, my oven doesn't need to surf the web, my refrigerator doesn't need to play karaoke discs... heck, I have TWO machines JUST TO WASH CLOTHES!!!!

Complaining about the web browser is silly. The Kindle doesn't even need it to be well worth the money to thousands of people. It's listed as experimental so expecting it to work like your desktop is also pretty silly. I would despise having to read on a tiny, backlit, finger printed screen with the battery life of a 2nd grade science fair potato personally. If you like to, fine, but don't tell us that we shouldn't or that we're trying to justify purchases that you imply we were stupid for making.

I don't want an ereader that's okay at reading and does thousands of other things. Yes, I'm looking at you iphone. The same iphone which is hardly serviceable as a bloody phone but yay it can do 20,000 other inane things so _it is teh awesome-xor_. And yeah, I'd love an iphone... but sorry AT&T, ain't happening. And sure, when Apple frees themselves from the stranglehold contract that's slowly squeezing the life out of an otherwise nice gadget, I will probably get one. I will probably have the Kindle app for it too, but I guarantee it won't replace my Kindle.

Oh, and just gotta say, it's technically more expensive than the Kindle anyway. You just got roped into a contract that you get to pay monthly so it has the illusion of being cheaper. You're entitled to your own opinions and you can read your books pasted to a brick for all I care, but don't come in here and tell us we're trying to defend our purchases.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I have an Ipod Touch and a Kindle 2..the Touch I use for music, videos and a game here and there..I don't even use it for web browsing that much(that is why I have a laptop).

I read on my Kindle..I downloaded the Amazon app for my Ipod Touch and barely use it. I think the OP is wrong also to think that we Kindle lovers are confused and didn't know that there are several options out there..

Love, love , love my K2..I use it daily.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi RM, welcome. So glad you've decided to come out of lurkdom and join us here. Maybe we'll even persuade you to buy a Kindle. All of us have advanced degrees in Kindle-enabling. With the price drop on the K2 it's more affordable than ever and I suspect a lot of previously loved K1s will be showing up on the market as their owners decide to take the plunge and upgrade. Who knows, you might find one at your $150 price point.

In the meantime, here's a book you might want to read on your iTouch. It's only 80 cents so it won't break the bank.



L


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Sugar said:


> The iPod Kindle application is not new at all,and Amazon has always had a little ad on their site about that application.Old news.


It's been out since March, in the world of K that is still pretty new. For many of us we have had our K's a year or more before the app came out. I know I have. So the option of choosing one or the other wasn't there.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Sugar said:


> lol That's hilarious  So did you get the new bag??


Yes, I called the store where she got it, but it was out of stock - but I found it on e-bay!!!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Hi RM, welcome. So glad you've decided to come out of lurkdom and join us here. Maybe we'll even persuade you to buy a Kindle. All of us have advanced degrees in Kindle-enabling. With the price drop on the K2 it's more affordable than ever and I suspect a lot of previously loved K1s will be showing up on the market as their owners decide to take the plunge and upgrade. Who knows, you might find one at your $150 price point.
> 
> In the meantime, here's a book you might want to read on your iTouch. It's only 80 cents so it won't break the bank.
> 
> ...


Leslie;
Well said. Ever thing of becoming a diplomat?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LindaW said:


> Yes, I called the store where she got it, but it was out of stock - but I found it on e-bay!!!


Linda, you know you can't leave it there. . . .I think we need pictures. . . .you know there's a whole board for accessories and that bags and totes feature prominently, right?

Yes. . . we definitely need pictures. . .


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Leslie;
> Well said. Ever thing of becoming a diplomat?


Hahaha, it's called "Global Mod," isn't it?


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Hahaha, it's called "Global Mod," isn't it?


Oh, I though it was called "babysitter" .


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Well, like I said before - if you're happy reading on your Touch, that's great - for you!
> 
> I have an iPhone. I have a netbook. I don't want to read for extended periods on either of them. I agree that the Kindle isn't the greatest web browser (frankly neither is the iPhone right now since I don't have 3G locally) - but I didn't buy it for web browsing. By the same token, for me, the iPhone and the netbook aren't the greatest readers. I know I'm fortunate to be able to have all three (I only have the iPhone because of the recent price drop to $99). So I can use my netbook for surfing the web. I can use my iPhone for calls and apps & short bursts of reading when I'm out & about. But when I settle in for a long read at home or anywhere else - I want my Kindle. I sure don't want to curl up in bed with my netbook to read.
> 
> ...


Comparing the web experience between the Kindle and the iPod Touch is like comparing a horse drawn hay-wagon to a Porsche automobile. In fact EVERYTHING the Touch does is faster than the K1 that I had before it decided to quit working. I still can't figure out why any company would release such a crappy web browser - and therefore web experience - as the one on Kindle. Oh, I get it .. lets call it experimental and that way no one will expect too much !!  ha ha ha


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

It comes down to a personal decision. I read a ton and like the Kindle. It is the right size and is easy to read. I didn't buy it for the web browser. I bought it to read on. 

I looked at the IPhone and ITouch and decided they were not for me. I don't like the cell phone carrier for the IPhone so I won't buy one. I don't think I would use the functionality of the ITouch. For me, it would be a waste of money all so I could have the cool new toy. 

Glad you like your ITouch. I'll keep my Kindle.


----------



## malebenj13 (Jul 8, 2009)

PurpleDog said:


> I still can't figure out why any company would release such a crappy web browser - and therefore web experience - as the one on Kindle. Oh, I get it .. lets call it experimental and that way no one will expect too much !!  ha ha ha


If Amazon advertised the Kindle as being a device for web browsing, you might have a point. However, it doesn't even mention web browsing in the summary of the Kindle page. The web doesn't get mentioned at all until you reach the "Search" section of the detailed features, and then browsing the web is way down at the bottom under experimental features. Why expect it to be a great web browser when it clearly isn't even advertised as such? The iPod Touch, on the other hand, highlights the web very strongly.

I'm sorry you had a poor Kindle experience. It seems you are in the minority though, and I believe that's a good thing.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

bkitt said:


> I'm sorry you had a poor Kindle experience. *It seems you are in the minority though,* and I believe that's a good thing.


They are all hanging out at www.ihatekindle.com  

L


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

Id also point out that both Apple and Amazon are guilty of some pretty poor pricing "deals". 

Apple always lowers the price of a product after it's been on the market awhile. Its a known and expected marketing plan. 

However ... Amazon was/is not known for that until just this week. They slapped the first purchasers of the K2 in the face with 3 twenty dollar bills by recently lowering the price to $299. That's a great way to build customer loyalty Amazon !!   

{And yes I understand that if you bought a K2 recently you can get a refund for the 359 vs 299 decrease. I'm talking about the first purchasers.}


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

PurpleDog said:


> Comparing the web experience between the Kindle and the iPod Touch is like comparing a horse drawn hay-wagon to a Porsche automobile. In fact EVERYTHING the Touch does is faster than the K1 that I had before it decided to quit working. I still can't figure out why any company would release such a crappy web browser - and therefore web experience - as the one on Kindle. Oh, I get it .. lets call it experimental and that way no one will expect too much !!  ha ha ha


The Kindle has a web browser?  Gee, I've never used it, not why I bought the Kindle. 

(As for Web Browsing, comparing the web browser on the iTouch to the web browser on my netbook is like comparing a Porsche to, say, a Ferrari Enzo, if we're going to get into forced car analogies. OK, maybe the netbook is more like a John Cooper Works MINI Cooper.   Anyway, if I'm going to surf the net, I'm going to use my netbook, that has an actual keyboard and a large screen, and fits in my purse.)









Picture of a Ferrari Enzo, just because they're cool.

The point I'm trying to make is that NO ONE buys a Kindle to surf the web. Why did Amazon put it on there? Beats me, but there are people who use it, mostly I think, because it's there. And we have one member who used it to help do pro bono legal work, which is pretty cool (there's a thread somewhere).

We're beating a dead horse here, but I couldn't resist my turn at bat. 

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

PurpleDog said:


> In fact EVERYTHING the Touch does is faster than the K1 that I had before it decided to quit working. I still can't figure out why any company would release such a crappy web browser - and therefore web experience - as the one on Kindle. Oh, I get it .. lets call it experimental and that way no one will expect too much !!  ha ha ha


1. The Kindle is an e-book reader. What does it need to do fast?

2. The web browser uses the same mobile web interface that many cell phones use. No different than what was on my husband's Palm Centro, and just as serviceable in a pinch. The iPod Touch needs an open wireless connection to get to the net, whereas the Kindle does not, so it does have that advantage.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Um, this is the 2nd time Amazon has lowered the price of the Kindle. The first time was from $399 to $359. Early adopters are often faced with pricing drops. It's one of the risks one takes buying early. Learned that from apple. 

I really think that this has played out long enough and think it's time to move on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

PurpleDog said:


> Id also point out that both Apple and Amazon are guilty of some pretty poor pricing "deals".
> 
> Apple always lowers the price of a product after it's been on the market awhile. Its a known and expected marketing plan.
> 
> ...


Don't really understand this line of thinking. There's always a premium to be paid for being one of the first on the block to buy new technology. It's why I seldom buy the newest and greatest thing, but for others, it's worth the premium to be the first. <shrug>

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

PurpleDog said:


> Id also point out that both Apple and Amazon are guilty of some pretty poor pricing "deals".
> 
> Apple always lowers the price of a product after it's been on the market awhile. Its a known and expected marketing plan.
> 
> ...


Bolding mine.

The K1 was price reduced last year about this time also, but only by 40 dollars. So it's not the first time Amazon dropped K prices. I bought mine too early to get the price reduction.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

PurpleDog said:


> Id also point out that both Apple and Amazon are guilty of some pretty poor pricing "deals".
> 
> Apple always lowers the price of a product after it's been on the market awhile. Its a known and expected marketing plan.
> 
> ...


Actually, on May 27, 2008, they dropped the price of the first generation Kindle fom $399 to $359, so this is not the first time they've had a price decrease.

If you are going to come in and try to stir up a hornet's nest, it would help if you had your facts straight.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You're right, Heather!  Sorry to be stirring the pot.


Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You're right, Heather! Sorry to be stirring the pot.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Well, me too, but I just don't like misinformation being spread around. 

L


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

PurpleDog said:


> Comparing the web experience between the Kindle and the iPod Touch is like comparing a horse drawn hay-wagon to a Porsche automobile. In fact EVERYTHING the Touch does is faster than the K1 that I had before it decided to quit working. I still can't figure out why any company would release such a crappy web browser - and therefore web experience - as the one on Kindle. Oh, I get it .. lets call it experimental and that way no one will expect too much !!  ha ha ha


I didn't compare the Kindle browser to the Touch (or the iPhone) - I merely mentioned both. You're the one who keeps comparing them. As far as I can tell, the web browser function on the Kindle is incidental to its ability to connect to the Kindle store. If you've got 3G, the connection with the Touch or iPhone is great. Both are okay for some applications, others...not so much.

At any rate, I'm starting to get it too - you're bitter because your Kindle stopped working.

Now before you start typing to deny that, remember ... I'm making the same type assumptive comment you did about Kindle owners "defending" their purchase. The reality is we're merely attempting to point out that we think differently from you and our priorities aren't the same as yours. Your decision is right for you, mine is right for me. What's the point of pointing out what we already know (that the web browser isn't great)? Doesn't detract from the main function of the Kindle - that's providing an excellent reading experience. To me it's my iPod for books and as that, it works fabulously.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ok I guess we beat that poor horse at this point LOL I think about 4 of us posted about the previous price reduction.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I hope PurpleDog doesn't find out about how we like to skin our Kindles and outfit them in spiffy covers and bags....



oops.


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, its time to move on. I've made my point. Good luck to all of you !! 

I will re-surface when I find cheap used Kindle 1. 




Its been fun !!!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

lol, and name them.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> ok I guess we beat that poor horse at this point LOL I think about 4 of us posted about the previous price reduction.


We are the guardians of the Kindle history, keepers of the archive.

Quick, who can give the exact date that Oprah declared the Kindle was her newest favorite gadget? (no cheating!)

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

And buy them coffee makers, Kitchen aid mixers, and rice cookers...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> We are the guardians of the Kindle history, keepers of the archive.
> 
> Quick, who can give the exact date that Oprah declared the Kindle was her newest favorite gadget? (no cheating!)
> 
> L


October 25th?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I hope PurpleDog doesn't find out about how we like to skin our Kindles and outfit them in spiffy covers and bags....
> 
> oops.


With a name like PurpleDog, I'm sure he'd love some the beautiful, PURPLE Oberon covers...

L


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

Forster said:


> lol, and name them.


Y'all are dorks



** blows kisses to all ..........


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Leslie said:


> We are the guardians of the Kindle history, keepers of the archive.
> 
> Quick, who can give the exact date that Oprah declared the Kindle was her newest favorite gadget? (no cheating!)
> 
> L


You win, I have no idea about Oprah.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Leslie said:


> With a name like PurpleDog, I'm sure he'd love some the beautiful, PURPLE Oberon covers...
> 
> L


LOL, I wonder if we could talk Oberon in doing a special run for us at KB.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> October 25th?
> 
> Betsy


Close but no.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> With a name like PurpleDog, I'm sure he'd love some the beautiful, PURPLE Oberon covers...
> 
> L


Or Strangedog covers..


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> ok I guess we beat that poor horse at this point LOL I think about 4 of us posted about the previous price reduction.


LOL - I deleted mine after seeing the others! 
I hate to think about all the electronics we've bought that we could've gotten way cheaper if we'd waited a bit. I'm rarely interested in being an early adopter, that's generally my husband's job, but the Kindle was one instance where I was on board way before him. And I haven't regretted it a bit. (And that $299 for the K2 is oh-so-tempting...but since my K1 is still working just fine, I'm resisting the urge.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I ordered mine on the 27th...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

PurpleDog said:


> Y'all are dorks


If I'm a dork, you're a fork! (How's THAT for an insult? LOL)



> ** blows kisses to all ..........


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> We are the guardians of the Kindle history, keepers of the archive.
> 
> Quick, who can give the exact date that Oprah declared the Kindle was her newest favorite gadget? (no cheating!)
> 
> L


October 22? I know it was in the 20's ;>)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, I ordered mine on the 27th...
> 
> Betsy


She had it on the show on October 24th. Don't ask me why I remember this! LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think it was Oct 24th...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Forster said:


> LOL, I wonder if we could talk Oberon in doing a special run for us at KB.


Celtic Hounds in Purple?


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

PurpleDog said:


> Y'all are dorks
> 
> 
> 
> ** blows kisses to all ..........


Could be, I name my firearms too, lol.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Forster said:


> Could be, I name my firearms too, lol.


I still don't have any names for mine, other than their caliber and barrel length.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

We're the best kind of dorks there could possibly be.  And we're darn proud of our dorkiness.  We're all pretty well read also.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

*D.O.R.K.*
*D*reaming *O*f *R*eading on *K*indle



Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy, you are so very good.  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *D.O.R.K.*
> *D*reaming *O*f *R*eading on *K*indle
> 
> 
> ...


Now I just snorted coffee through my nose.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Deb.  As you said, I'm a proud dork, geek, nerd, whatever.   

Heather--clean up on aisle five!!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

PurpleDog said:


> I will re-surface when I find cheap used Kindle 1.
> 
> Its been fun !!!


And yet you do NOT want or need one....


----------



## cdchandler (Apr 30, 2009)

When all I had was a Ipod Touch, I convinced myself thats all I wanted/needed for ebook reading.  But, when gifted with my Kindle two months ago, I began singing a different tune, and now can't see reading on my iphone for more than a couple of minutes.
I prefer reading on the Kindle for pretty much the same reasons as mentioned, ease of reading, less strain on my eyes.  Plus the cool accessories Oberon covers and Decal Girl skins and borsa Bella bags that all work so well with my Kindle.
Would I give up my Kindle for the Iphone nope I wanted both and have both and that works for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I want an iTouch eventually, but given that I currently have two iPods and a Palm T/X PDA that also doubles as my emergency book reader, I have to wait until something breaks.    The Kindle stays no matter what!

Betsy


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

PurpleDog said:


> Id also point out that both Apple and Amazon are guilty of some pretty poor pricing "deals".
> 
> Apple always lowers the price of a product after it's been on the market awhile. Its a known and expected marketing plan.
> 
> ...


I have never understood the logic path to this line of reasoning. Price drops are the way of the world. I am an avid Home Theater enthusiast, I bought one of the first HD TVs, my main sound system is 7.1 and amazing, I have around 2000 DVDs and Blu-rays, and everything in my system is less expensive now than when I bought it. I am very happy with all my purchases.

I am one of the first purchasers of the K2. I'm a very bright woman, I knew if I waited some amount of time I could get the K2 cheaper or even get a new and improved model, but I felt the value of the product at that time was worth it to me. I am not insulted by Amazon reducing the price or releasing the DX after my purchase. I do not feel like they owe me anything for purchasing my K2 other than the wonderful reading experience it has been for me since the day it was delivered.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think that PurpleDog has kindle envy.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Look at how many people buy multiple Kindles. Sorry but we're not just defending our purchases because we think we made a mistake. I REALLY hate when people pull out that BS argument. We're too spoiled by everything doing everything else. My toaster doesn't need to mow my lawn, my oven doesn't need to surf the web, my refrigerator doesn't need to play karaoke discs... heck, I have TWO machines JUST TO WASH CLOTHES!!!!
> 
> Complaining about the web browser is silly. The Kindle doesn't even need it to be well worth the money to thousands of people. It's listed as experimental so expecting it to work like your desktop is also pretty silly. I would despise having to read on a tiny, backlit, finger printed screen with the battery life of a 2nd grade science fair potato personally. If you like to, fine, but don't tell us that we shouldn't or that we're trying to justify purchases that you imply we were stupid for making.
> 
> ...


AMEN! And, that's from a BS!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I think that PurpleDog has kindle envy.


We should resurrect that thread we had with the kindle vocab. That was a fun one.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Leslie, I tried to find that post with no luck.  I coudln't think of what words to type into search, and after searching several old pages of posts I gave up.  

OP: While browsing on the Buy, Sell, Trade board I found a post from you to another member who was selling their K2 just 5 days before you started this thread.  That does not make sense to me.  
I don't want to stir this pot any more than it has been stirred, but that just struck me as odd.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

deb, in the OP he did say he'd had a K1 that he'd bought "pre owned" and had a problem.  He'd sent it back to Amazon and got a new refurbished one but found out about the iPhone/touch App in the mean time and decided that was good enough for him and sold the K1.  So, he has tried the Kindle and prefers the iPhone.

I'm pretty sure the horse is dead, the fat lady has sung, and the dog is comfortably sleeping. . . . . .


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Ordered my Kindle on October 24, 2008 during the Oprah show.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dori said:


> Ordered my Kindle on October 24, 2008 during the Oprah show.


Thank you, Dori. Another one of our Kindle historians...

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> Leslie, I tried to find that post with no luck. I coudln't think of what words to type into search, and after searching several old pages of posts I gave up.


Deb, thanks for trying. You are more patient than me to even start to dig around.

L


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Leslie said:


> We should resurrect that thread we had with the kindle vocab. That was a fun one.
> 
> L


I just found that the other evening and it went quickly into my favorites


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

KCFoggin said:


> I just found that the other evening and it went quickly into my favorites


Can you bump it for us?


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

I sure can


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Linda, you know you can't leave it there. . . .I think we need pictures. . . .you know there's a whole board for accessories and that bags and totes feature prominently, right?
> 
> Yes. . . we definitely need pictures. . .


You don't know the half of it - the stalking was hysterical. My co-workers still will not let that one die! I'll see if I can get a pic - it's really just a cute black and white bag. I wear black and white 99.9% of the time to work - cause when you get up and realize you're gonna be late for work (very day) the one thing you don't wanna do is have to make sure your outfit matches! Black & white - no fuss dressing!


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

RMThompson said:


> Surely the Kindle has a MUCH better screen, but I also think some Kindle owners might be defending their purchase because they don't want to feel that they bought something they didn't need.


Really? Well, my Kindle was a gift, and if I didn't love it so much, I could easily give it to someone else who would love it, or sell it and make money off it for that matter - but I won't, because I love it so much . I do routinely also read on my iPhone, it's just not as nice a reading experience. Obviously you feel differently and that's fine, but honestly - it's not really that kind to go around suggesting people who prefer to read on a Kindle are just being defensive.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm pretty sure the horse is dead, the fat lady has sung, and the dog is comfortably sleeping. . . . . .


In the doghouse, at that... tehehehe (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm under thirty, yet the thought of reading a Kindle book on my iPhone for any extended period of time makes my eyes hurt. I've downloaded the app to my iPhone, but I only use it the few times I'gve forgotten to carry my Kindle. Reading on a Kindle is far more enjoyable, especially after looking at a computer screen all day at work.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> The iPod Classics may seem more attractive and practical because of their larger storage capacity but bear in mind that larger storage is due to the fact they are hard drive based. This makes them much more susceptible to damage if dropped skipping, and overall failure. The flash based devices are more durable.


There were only three iPod's that I considered buying last year. The 120GB Classic, the 32GB Touch, and the 8GB Touch, I never even considered a Nano, which if I'm not mistaken uses a flash drive, so that, in and of itself, just isn't all that important to me otherwise I would have considered a Nano.

What it came down to is higher capacity, longer battery life, lower price vs flash drive, larger screen, touch screen. The positives of the Classic won out but it wasn't easy, I went back and forth on it for a while before I could finally make a choice.

The iPod Touch still appeals to me for the very same reasons it did in the first place, but I question whether it would be a good purchase for me 'cause while having music, movies/video, and books on one highly portable device for breaks at work would be nice in theory, the fact of the matter is that I've barely used my classic for video, have a portable DVD player (which I barely use), and I don't much like reading in small bits (I used my K1 on my lunch breaks only a couple of times before I stopped bothering with it), so it's not really promising.



PurpleDog said:


> Comparing the web experience between the Kindle and the iPod Touch is like comparing a horse drawn hay-wagon to a Porsche automobile. In fact EVERYTHING the Touch does is faster than the K1 that I had before it decided to quit working. I still can't figure out why any company would release such a crappy web browser - and therefore web experience - as the one on Kindle. Oh, I get it .. lets call it experimental and that way no one will expect too much !!  ha ha ha


What I don't understand is why someone who is perfectly happy with the web browser of a portable device they already own would care about another portable device having a worse web browser, if anything, it would be a reason not to care.

If you want some complaints, then lets talk about how slow it is to navigate a Kindle screen. Good Omens: The Nice and Accurate Prophecies of Agnes Nutter, Witch had a lot of footnotes which you have to click on to read, while I find the five way joystick on the DX to work better than the scroll wheel on the K1, I found myself wishing for a touch screen, or a more competent device as I found the lag to be annoying. And let's talk about the built in dictionary, like Darcy (Distant Cousin reference), I like to look up the words that I don't know, but the lag of the cursor is so annoying, and interrupts the flow of the story so much that there are quite a few times where I won't bother looking up the words even though I want to.

I love my DX but there is plenty of room for improvement.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Please, can we let this poor, poor animal just R.I.P?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Selcien said:


> The iPod Touch still appeals to me for the very same reasons it did in the first place, but I question whether it would be a good purchase for me 'cause while having music, movies/video, and books on one highly portable device for breaks at work would be nice in theory, the fact of the matter is that I've barely used my classic for video, have a portable DVD player (which I barely use), and I don't much like reading in small bits (I used my K1 on my lunch breaks only a couple of times before I stopped bothering with it), so it's not really promising.
> 
> I love my DX but there is plenty of room for improvement.


The biggest selling point for the touch is the apps. But to me the classic and the touch are two totally different beasts, I have both, love both but they serve two different purposes.


----------



## RMThompson (Jul 9, 2009)

Finished my third book on the iPod touches Kindle App in as many weeks, and I have to say no eyestrain yet!

This was one of the free novels, "Paranoia". Pretty good read, but the ending was a bit muddled.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

lol


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

RMThompson said:


> Finished my third book on the iPod touches Kindle App in as many weeks, and I have to say no eyestrain yet!...


http://forums.ilounge.com/


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

3 books in 3 weeks and no eye strain,  amazing.

Tessa


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

tessa said:


> 3 books in 3 weeks and no eye strain, amazing.
> 
> Tessa


I know, pretty, pretty good.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> The biggest selling point for the touch is the apps. But to me the classic and the touch are two totally different beasts, I have both, love both but they serve two different purposes.


I haven't done much research on the apps (took a look at some of the youtube videos though) but aside from the Kindle app nothing has caught my attention (the map was kinda neat though), and I really don't like the idea of having to void the warranty to open up the device. I probably should direct my attention towards a netbook.



tessa said:


> 3 books in 3 weeks and no eye strain, amazing.
> 
> Tessa


Sarcasm can be hard to read so if I'm wrong then I'd like to apologize in advance. Three books in three weeks is a faster rate than what I read with my K1 (for example, a month went by from the time I started Night Camp to the time I finished it), and the last two books I've read on my DX was at the same rate, one book per week.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

la la la la laaaaaa

[that's the me, the fat lady, singing]


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Do you know, that every time this thread is back up top, I get this twitch in my neck and want to send everybody to their room? It's like when my kids just pick, pick, pick at each other and I finally scream ENOUGH!!!


Please, please, please, for my sake...let it go....


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

he he he heee


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> he he he heee


I'm stealing your D*MN stick and beating you with it!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm stealing your D*MN stick and beating you with it!


Getting testy?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Getting testy?


 

You know, instead of extra chores, I assign extra schoolwork. Usually an essay for my 2 oldest. (The little ones just have to copy paragraphs from a book)

Write me a 2 page paper on why you shouldn't irritate me on my birthday!


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

My I'm surprised that PD and RMT are just sharing the blessings of their "enlightened wisdom" with us.

Perhaps some other places on the net require their attentions.  Perhaps the iPod owners should be alerted what fools they are because just about every cell phone and computer can play music out of the box - so why are they wasting their money buying a dedicated music device.

Of course that goes for the people that buy radios and stereos as well - they should be alerted to their foolishness as well.

Oh, let's not forget those silly people who buy watches and clocks when their cell phones and computers have built in clocks.  What idiots!



Meantime, I think those two's very limited amusement value has about run out for me.

Bored now.

I await better trolling...


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

Purple dog.............. maybe you should just want the iPhone to be a PHONE...... I need a phone, have one; want a camera? have one, want a
ebook reader? have one...............the is NO single unit (Apple or not) that will perform as good as a dedicated unit engineered for one primary function.

I don't expect my cell phone to be a camera -or- ebook reader, or net browser (have pc for that)..........if you are willing to have limitations
for each function, then I guess the iPhone or multi-function cell is just fine. I don't buy the idea that the cell phone is better at any of the functions named so far as a dedicated unit.

                  Brian


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Guys, I'm biting my tongue bloody here trying not to jump back in and let PD and RMT REALLY know how I feel, so please stop keeping this thread alive and tempting me.

I want to be good...I want to be good...I want to be good...


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Meemo said:


> And yet you do NOT want or need one....


lol Too funny! I noticed that too and was thinking the same thing when I read it.

For someone who doesn't want or need a Kindle that seems like an odd thing to say.I thought he was all set with his iPod Touch


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I think that PurpleDog has kindle envy.


I think so as well.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

drenee said:


> Leslie, I tried to find that post with no luck. I coudln't think of what words to type into search, and after searching several old pages of posts I gave up.
> 
> OP: While browsing on the Buy, Sell, Trade board I found a post from you to another member who was selling their K2 just 5 days before you started this thread. That does not make sense to me.
> I don't want to stir this pot any more than it has been stirred, but that just struck me as odd.
> deb


I pointed that fact out right after the OP started the thread back on the 1st page


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Do you know, that every time this thread is back up top, I get this twitch in my neck and want to send everybody to their room? It's like when my kids just pick, pick, pick at each other and I finally scream ENOUGH!!!
> 
> Please, please, please, for my sake...let it go....


ut oh


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I pointed that fact out right after the OP started the thread back on the 1st page


8 pages later...and its forgotten.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> 8 pages later...and its forgotten.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

My fellow Kindlers, on the forum I'm on staff at, we have term for this..It's what we call "a troll doing their thing to create a rant"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, Heather or Harvey, it's definitely time to lock this thread so we can all move on.  Don't we have a Harry Potter marathon on ABCFamily to watch or something?

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Works for me.

I can stop twitching.

Move along friends, nothing left to see.


----------

